# Help!



## Rosie Dog (Jan 1, 2009)

I have a five year old female Golden Retriever. We have always had a problem with her eating food that is left in places she can get to. When she was 2 she ate an entire plate of chocolate. Luckily she was fine, but it was just a tough lesson that if we leave something somewhere she can get to, she will eat it. 
I had a plate of Christmas candy set on the kitchen table. When I left in the morning, the plate was full. When I got home the plate was empty, along with a plate of Christmas cookies that was sitting right next to it. There was evidence of dog slober all over the table. Again, she was fine, but now that I know she is capable of getting to food that is on the kitchen table, I am just worried about what she is going to get into next. I love her, but I don't know if there is anyway I can keep her if she keeps this up. If anyone has any advice, I would REALLY appreciate it.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I never have any kind of food in my dogs reach, I learned a long time ago to put it up.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

There have been several threads here about solving counter surfing. One on the methods I have used is to set a trap by lining up a line of empty aluminum cans around the edge of the counter. When the dog tries to get the food she will knock of the cans and be frightened by the noise. Hope it works for you.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I keep things I don't want him to get in the microwave. I cannot tell you how many times Brady ate my husband's supper, because he wasn't ready yet!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Put a baby gate on your kitchen doorway so she can't get in there!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Remove all temptation, and as Oakley's Dad says, set a trap - something that will make lots of noise when it comes crashing down, but nothing that will cause any harm.

Good Luck


----------

